# Corsair CX430v2 430w Vs FSP Saga II 500w Vs Seasonic S12II 430w



## stonecaper (Jan 17, 2012)

Confused Between the Above PSus.Please help me to choose One.
1. I Like corsair Because its Corsair and has the best RMA service

2.I Like Seasonic because its supposed to be **THE BEST** and has a 5 year warranty

3.I like FSP because its 500w (More the merrier,aint it?),cheapest of the lot


Also hows this one - CORSAIR CX600V2 80 PLUS Certified Power Supply CX600 V2 | eBay

Worth it?

My Config

AMD Athlon II x4 630
Biostar TA785G3 HD 
2*2GB Corsair XMS3 1600 MHz (Might add another 4/8 gb Soon)
HIS Radeon HD 5570
Western Digital Cavier Green 1TB
Hitachi deskstar 1TB
Seagate Freeagent GO 320 GB
Zebronics Fantasy (3 LED Fans (1x120mm,2x40mm) )


----------



## Joker (Jan 17, 2012)

i like all three of them....but what i dont like is your reasoning for "liking" them.

seasonic s12ii 430w is the best...but by spending a lil more u get 520w. but do u need 520w?

for your config...u are fine with corsair cx430v2 or fsp saga ii 500w. that said..seasonic s12ii 430w is the best. entirely depends on what u are willing to spend.

/thread.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 17, 2012)

For your config any one of them will be good. None of them are better than the other. All are almost same. So, please stop doing this vs thingy.


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2012)

@ OP - for the rig you have I would recommend going with CX430v2 and even you can upgrade to a better gfx card later with it


----------

